# Hand Gun Safety



## jriggs10 (May 14, 2012)

Hey there, I live on a farm and have a few guns around, but recently also had a kid. All my hunting rifles are locked up in a safe, but I keep my handgun in my night stand next to my bed. My little dude isn't moving around much yet, but I am curious as to what people do when they have kids around as far as keeping a handgun close in case of an intruder. I have always kept mine with the clip next to the gun, but not sure if that is such a good idea with little ones around. What do most people do to keep a handgun close (can't really see the point to having a hand gun if it is in the safe) but safe from kids and their friends. Thanks for any advice!

Jeff


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

You will get a number of differing views on this, and all will have valid points. I will sum up the various arguments and responses I have seen with regards to HomeDefense guns etc during my research. I am picking up my 1st HD weapon tonight, but have spent quite a bit of time researching. Just some things to think about, there is much debate on what is the best, but really it coems down to what you are comfortable with..

Many recommend keeping the weapon on/with you at all times. This will do 2 things.
1. Your ready for an intruder at all times, no looking/remembering where your weapon is. Many will also recommend you keep it on your person with one in the chamber in condition 1. This is very much a personal choice, but the argument is: how usefull is the weapon if you get surprised and have to remember to rack one in the chamber, or pull it out of a desk drawer etc. You very well may not have time to do anything but realise the danger, pull the weapon to low ready and fire in a true emergency.
2. If it is on your person or right with you, you have control over it so there is no chance of the youngster to find or grab it.

If that is too much or does not fit your family/life then I would recommend something like a gunvault MV500. This is a electronic combination lockbox that can fit in a drawer or even be kept on the counter, or wherever you are. I would recommend having the gun inside in condition 1. This keeps it away from kids, but still quickly avaliable, though it will never compete with carrying your gun for speed. They also make a fingerprint reader version for faster access.

As you said it does no good to be in a safe, the lockbox is not much better than a safe other than you can have it out in the room you are in. Having it unloaded with the magazine out is not going to much slower than opening the lockbox if you practice opening it or use the fingerprint version.

I hope some of that helps, again I have no direct experience with this myself yet. But due to child safety concerns and research I have a MV500 for when the weapon is not on my person for some reason.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, and it's been a touchy subject.....keep a Magazine with the firearm, not a clip.......


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with all of the above.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We always had guns in the house. One of them was always loaded. None were locked up.
As our daughter got to the toddling age, she was pretty closely supervised by one or the other parent.
When she got old enough to understand, she was continually instructed not to touch the guns, not to "play guns" with her friends, and not to stay around if a child-friend brought out a gun to play with it or show it off.
At the same time, she was also instructed that she would be allowed to handle any gun in the house, unrestricted, as long as she asked a parent first, and a parent was present during her examination of the gun(s). We used these structured "curiosity times" to instruct her in gun-handling safety.
When she was old enough, she would join me in my workshop, and help me reload ammunition. She actually became a great help, and she learned reloading procedure and more gun safety.
At about this time, I shortened the stock of a single-shot .22 rifle, and it became "her gun." I taught her how to shoot it, using clay pigeons as targets. As she got better at aiming and trigger-control, we moved further and further from the row of clays.
She also became my "timing coach," as I prepared for competitive practical shooting. She would either time my presentations, or set times within which I had to accomplish various shooting tasks. She found that activity fascinating, and we really enjoyed it together.
Then she discovered boys. She hasn't been shooting since.
But she is still gun-safe.
Now she's about to deliver the next generation. Our new grandchild will live in California, so we may not be able to exert the same influence, as we did on her.
We'll see.


----------



## jriggs10 (May 14, 2012)

Ha ha, great story Steve, thanks for sharing! Also thanks for the feedback folks, I am a firm believer in making sure guns aren't the 'forbidden fruit' and that is why I was wondering if anyone else keeps a handgun without the magazine (thanks berettabone for the tip!) and keeps it safe somewhere else. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I used watermelons to teach about firearm safety and they were not toys. I would set up a watermelon let the kids bang on it then back up make the kids have both hands on a rope. I would then shoot the watermelon, after the pistol was secured in it's holster I told the kids they had to go put the watermelon back together. lastly I explained once a firearm is shot what ever happens can not be changed. they learned quickly not to touch without adults.


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2012)

Pretty good example. Can't un-ring a bell.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

MVB500 - Microvault | GunVault | GunVault

This is what I use.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with keeping a firearm in the house for protection.

But, if you feel you need to wear it on you when awake, I'd consider a different place to live. 

Continue to keep it loaded in a bed-side stand. As your child gets older, start the lessons on gun safety.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

If you were to suffer an intruder while your loaded handgun is in your bed-side stand, you 'll not have much success in asking the intruder to stand-by while you retrieve your weapon. :smt083

From the text of "why we carry"....



> #8.... The fact that we carry a firearm in any given place does not mean that we believe that place to be inherently unsafe. If we believe a place to be unsafe, most of us would avoid that place all together if possible. However, we recognize that trouble could occur at any place and at any time. Criminals do not observe "gun free zones". If trouble does come, we do not want the only armed persons to be perpetrators. Therefore, we don't usually make a determination about whether or not to carry at any given time based on "how safe" we think a location is


.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Para - While 6 months ago I would have agreed with you, things have changed, at least up here in WA. Home invasions have taken a marked rise. It is not isolated to certain areas, it is the entire county, from upscale developments to rural areas. They are sudden, violent and unpredictable. Leaving here means leaving the entire area, abandoning jobs, schools, family etc. There is at least 1 a week within a 15mile radius of me, and that is just the intentional home invasions, it does not cover the classic robbery/burglaries with homeowner in the house. 

I went out and obtained my CCW permit (Called CPL in WA) and should be picking up my pistol tonight. My kids will be instructed to never touch without my permission and it will be close to me in condition1, on me in a holster, or in a MV500 lockbox as mentioned. Percentages are in my favor, this is a large area and highly populated, but I am just not willing to risk my families safety on "It won't happen to me" any longer.

Having the weapon handy lets me sleep better at night knowing I can protect my family.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Where I am from, home invasions always increase in the warmer months....although I keep firearms locked in a gunvault, there is always one on the nightstand for easy access, for my wife or myself.....better safe than, well you know......if I had children, I would be forever vigilant...........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I agree with keeping a firearm in the house for protection.
> 
> But, if you feel you need to wear it on you when awake, I'd consider a different place to live.
> 
> Continue to keep it loaded in a bed-side stand. As your child gets older, start the lessons on gun safety.


I really do envy someone who is able to correctly predict when and where a bad thing will happen.

Since I can't do that, I carry a defensive pistol, 24/7 (except in the shower).


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

My boy and girl are grown up now and living on their own.
When they were young and at home , I wore it at all times holstred and when it was bed time, I stuck it under matress just far enough to reach for me but not for them.

Children are an unstopable focre that can't be stopped , they will get into to everything in a split second , no chance at stopping either , they are greased lightening.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I really do envy someone who is able to correctly predict when and where a bad thing will happen.
> 
> Since I can't do that, I carry a defensive pistol, 24/7 (except in the shower).


I thought you got that zip lock holster for your shower.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think this is one of those few occasions where a picture will *not* improve the discussion.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I thought you got that zip lock holster for your shower.


It didn't work.
The blue tape wouldn't hold.
And the duck tape peeled my skin off.

Instead, I now have Jean stand at the bathroom door, holding our Garand at port arms until I'm done.
She gets tired and complains, so I yell at her: "Keep it up, sweetheart. After all, I have to keep it up for you..."

Photos to follow.


----------

